# RecipeDB - Auntie's Amber Ale



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/2/08)

Auntie's Amber Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes This beer has a very nice balance between malt and bitterness. One of the few beers I have brewed more than once. Also dry hopped with 20g Amarillo for 14 days. FG was 1013.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.52 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.5 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.05 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    11 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    8 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 30mins)    8 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1968 - London ESB Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 40.7 IBU   Efficiency 71%   Alcohol 4.93%   Colour 28 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

